# HBO's Autopsy Show - RANT!



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm watching HBO's Autopsy show right now and I feel so terrible for the mom on here. Her name was Terrie Petrie. She had four children, and three of them died inexplicably in infancy. The first, a girl, was deemed to have died of SIDS. The deaths of the second and third, twin boys, initiated an investigation into the possible homicide of the three children, which was closed due to lack of evidence. All three deaths occurred during the night. Terrie coslept with all four of her children.

The mother wrote to HBO asking Dr. Baden to help her find some answers. He deemed that she had accidentally rolled over on her boys and smothered them. He insinuated that the cause was the drinks that she had had that evening. He then went into a shpeil about the dangers of cosleeping, saying that cribs were invented because so many babies were being smothered in beds with adults. Dr. Baden then explained that significant numbers of infant deaths occur because of accidental roll-over, because adults have no way of telling if babies are having trouble breathing because they're asleep (and everybody knows that no one can be woken from sleep by strange sounds!). Terrie tried to explain about the studies showing the benifits of cosleeping, such as heart rate and breathing regulation and bonding. Dr. Baden patronized her and continued to insist that children should never sleep with adults.

I feel so sorry for Terrie! She loses three babies and here's a doctor telling her it's her fault! If she was extremely drunk and there was one tiny baby, I could probably agree that it was a possibility. Yes, she had had a few drinks, but she was not unconscious. She had been sleeping with babies for years, so she obviously had an awareness of the presence of them in the bed. In addition, there were two babies who weighed more than ten pounds each. How in the world is this woman going to roll over on two babies and smother them without realizing it?

It's doctors like him who make cosleepers look bad. Cosleeping with parents is not dangerous!!!!


----------



## ladybugchild77 (Jun 18, 2004)

That's awful! Poor woman...I hope she finds some peace...With all of the articles about anti-co-sleeping these days too I know I have gotten some flack from my family...Anyone else???


----------



## momsgotmilk4two (Sep 24, 2002)

My heart goes out to her







I just can't imagine losing three babies:cry And add insult to injury by having some dumbass Dr. blame her for the deaths


----------



## AmandaBL (Aug 3, 2004)

I just watched this (I hadn't read this thread yet) and it was horrible!!!! She was drunk & co-sleeping, which is a big nono, but come on!!! It didn't kill 3 of her kids!!! Poor lady. That Dr is seriously an a$$. He said cribs were invented in the 1800's b/c there was s "significant" number of roll over deaths & that a "significant #" of SIDS deaths are roll overs. yuck. I wish I could find a way to write that poor mom.


----------



## katsam (Mar 3, 2005)

That's terrible, that poor woman.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:

He said cribs were invented in the 1800's b/c there was s "significant" number of roll over deaths & that a "significant #" of SIDS deaths are roll overs
This always pisses me off because while it was true, it was a social issue not a sleep issue. Laying over of infants was very common because parents couldn't afford to feed their children due the the exstreme poverty they lived in. Sad but true...so cribs were invented to end this in the lower classes. Maybe instead they should have fed their families!


----------



## midstreammama (Feb 8, 2005)

That's so terrible! It sounds like that doctor is really uneducated about cosleeping.

At least he could not insinuate to the grieving mother that she killed her 3 babies!!


----------



## Jeannie72 (Sep 1, 2021)

Have you heard of the woman in Australia who had 4 children die? It's similar to this case and it turns out all four of her children had a genetic defect that in 2021 has proven that it killed her children and not her. She's still in prison but scientists are fighting for lher.


----------



## Brett Eldredge (Sep 1, 2021)

Jeannie72 said:


> Have you heard of the woman in Australia who had 4 children die? It's similar to this case and it turns out all four of her children had a genetic defect that in 2021 has proven that it killed her children and not her. She's still in prison but scientists are fighting for lher.


This is awful


----------



## Jeannie72 (Sep 1, 2021)

Brett Eldredge said:


> This is awful


----------

